# Newbie



## firstwatch911 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello all. Looking forward to getting to know the community. Im a 32 yr old Firefighter in Canada. Always looking forward to learning what works for others. Cheers!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*firstwatch911* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## firstwatch911 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Prince! Looks great in here!


----------



## charley (Jan 28, 2012)

welcome......................


----------



## brazey (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to *Iron Magazine!

*​


----------



## Dath (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 29, 2012)

awesome bro my dads a retired NYC fire chief.. welcome aboard


----------



## windjam (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## josephrettig2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Hello All*

I am new here and want to learn more about fitness.

Joseph Rettig


----------



## josephrettig2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

*hi*

you are welcome too...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 31, 2012)

so what are your goals and are u open to try new things?


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstwatch911 (Feb 4, 2012)

@ Iwantoral. My goals are to find a diet and routine that I don't get bored of. I'm always interested in trying new things. I'm 5'8" 183lbs. My routine consists of 5 days a week of weight training and cardio every other day. I hit one body part a day. I'm currently looking for a routine doing weights every other day hitting 2  different muscle groups , and one that works. My goals at this point are to hit 190. Having trouble adding size to my legs. Also has anyone Heard of ugl QUEST. I'm in Ontario Canada. Lost my source and this is what I found. Cheers!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Princes dad was a fire fighter.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

